# Dented German Blue Ram



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a german blue ram, my male had him for around 3-4 months seems to have a dent in his head. No its not hole in the head disease, it's a dent. He swims fine, eats fine, i need advice on it. Help appreciated.


----------



## daninflorida (Sep 7, 2010)

not sure what the question is. is it just a defect? if he is fine, nothing to do


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes, ehs fine the question is that hes dented in his head, should have been more clear, woops) I dont want this fish to leave his is probably my favorite fish.


----------



## daninflorida (Sep 7, 2010)

sorry, still don't understand the question. please try and write out complete thoughts, patchwork sentences just don't work when trying to explain something over the internet. take a couple of extra seconds and explain the issue and what you want to know...its hard to just guess what you mean


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Real sorry, here's the problem. I came back from vacation to find that my german blue ram has a dent in his head, I need to now if its a sign of a death killing disease or will he be fin.


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

Since we cannot see the environment he is kept in, you will have to be the detective. Unless the fish jumped out of the tank, something IN the tank caused the divot or bump. Look around and see what kind of surface or other fish might be the cause. A fish in a hurry (chasing another or being chased, or just running due to being spooked) can hurt itself on tank features. I personally have seen an oscar fish run into nearly everything in its tank within 5 minutes while spooked. Look for edges or protrusions that could match...

btw a picture of the injury would be most helpful if you want useful input. Hope its all good.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sorry to tell you but he died about two months ago, though my angelfish has something black growing underneath its gill. Im nervous. Its my first and favorite angelfish. Water parameters are all good.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

If your German Blue Ram has since died, this would be a good place to end this thread rather than have it take a new direction with your Angel fish. In your previous post you state that "Yes, ehs fine the question is that hes dented in his head, should have been more clear, woops) I dont want this fish to leave his is probably my favorite fish." Then you say "Sorry to tell you but he died about two months ago". It's difficult to tell where you were going with this. I think it's time to lock the topic.


----------

